# Holt, MI - Saltdogg 2yd salter



## goinggreen (Dec 1, 2010)

I am selling my 2yard poly saltdogg spreader
comes with cab controller, tarp and truck side harness.
I bought it from a friend of mine, He only used it to salt 2 small lots for 4 seasons
I ran around 20ton through it this past winter with no problems. 
Asking $2,400obo I got out of snow this year and don't have the room to store this much longer. Not firm on price but NO LOWBALLERS. 
Located in Holt, Michigan 
Any questions you may reach me at 517-582-7587


----------



## goinggreen (Dec 1, 2010)

New Price $2,200


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

Still available?


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Still available? If so, call me at 419-674-1717. THANKS .


----------

